# blurred vision after eating?



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

I notice that often about twenty minutes or so after a meal, my vision gets blurry and I have trouble focusing. It's kind of freaking me out. It lasts for about an hour or so. The only health issue I have is hypothyroidism and that's supposedly being controlled with medication. Does this ring a bell with anyone, sound like a symptom of anything? or is it just me being a hypochondriac?


----------



## sprouthead (Jul 14, 2007)

that's scary.. nothing has changed? does it happen after you eat anything?


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Eeek, I may be way off but my first thought was blood sugar issues. I know that blood sugar issues (high or low) can blur vision. The timing after eating would be consistent with blood sugar jumps (and or falls after jumps). Do you see a pattern in the types of meals that you see blurred vision after (high carb vs. low carb)?

I think you need to have your blood sugar levels checked. Is there any diabetes in your family?


----------



## txtarheel (May 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbgrace* 
Eeek, I may be way off but my first thought was blood sugar issues. I know that blood sugar issues (high or low) can blur vision. The timing after eating would be consistent with blood sugar jumps (and or falls after jumps). Do you see a pattern in the types of meals that you see blurred vision after (high carb vs. low carb)?

I think you need to have your blood sugar levels checked. Is there any diabetes in your family?









:


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

It could be something like hypoglycemia too.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Get tested for sugar or at the very least, cut out all refined carbs and see whether you can control it that way.


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks, sounds like there is a consensus! I've been meaning to go to the doctor anyway, I feel like total crap lately just in general. I'll definitely get my blood sugar tested. It makes sense because my dermatologist asked me about it a few weeks ago, something about my skin (thickening?) made her think I might have blood sugar issues. Hmmm...


----------



## aprilibarra (Mar 16, 2006)

actually, could you be deficient in b vits? soy can inhibit absorption. you can try a simple sublinguual b and see if symptoms ease up. Hypoglycemia may be tied to this.


----------



## WildIris (Oct 22, 2007)

This happens to my mother, and she has hypoglycemia. She has it happen if she eats a lot of sugars and starches. Doesn't happen if she sticks to a low-carb high-protein diet.








to you mama. I hope you find out what is going on.


----------



## Doris Sandith (Sep 3, 2013)

Am having the same type of problem. I see blurred after i eat but i notice i have it more when i drink water only or nothing . I think it have to do with the glucose level


----------

